# DS #4995: Taiko no Tatsujin DS: Dororon! Youkai Daikessen!! (Japan)



## Chanser (Jun 29, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6308^^


----------



## IAmSancho (Jun 29, 2010)

YESSSS!!!!
Been waiting for this one for awhile, and it leaked 3 days in advance!


----------



## m_babble (Jun 29, 2010)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## shito (Jun 29, 2010)

it has ap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




no bg sound, return to title scren when select an item on main menu.(akaio1.7)


----------



## JackDeeEss (Jun 29, 2010)

Is this Taiko 2?


----------



## Clookster (Jun 29, 2010)

JackDeeEss said:
			
		

> Is this Taiko 2?



No. It's Taiko 3.


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 29, 2010)

OMG! YES! I guess I'm booked for the summer, along with my Runescape.

/me whips out DS.


----------



## ayaka_fan (Jun 29, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> it has ap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try this hex patch: 
00004420: AE C4 39 01 94 44 A5 42 52 B8 69 ED 6E 79 53 F0 ? 24 00 9F E5 00 10 90 E5 20 20 9F E5 02 00 51 E1
00004430: 0C 35 44 95 A7 D8 AE 57 B8 9E C5 07 9D D5 79 DF ? 1C 10 9F 05 08 10 80 05 48 11 80 05 14 10 9F 05
00004440: F8 CC 69 4C F1 86 F7 4A 3A CD 2D F5 6E 0A 1B 6B ? A8 10 80 05 E8 11 80 05 1E FF 2F E1 5C 8E 0D 02
00004450: 11 B0 DD 5D D2 72 9F 14 0B 90 26 13 ? 4F 03 5F E1 37 B3 AA 36 6A E0 AA 36
000049F8: 1E FF 2F E1 ? 88 FE FF EA


----------



## Chubaka (Jun 29, 2010)

shito said:
			
		

> it has ap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same problem on AceCard 2i T_T
ayaka_fan, how to apply this patch?


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jun 29, 2010)

Great its been released now I hope Inazuma Eleven 3 comes soon like taiko


----------



## shito (Jun 29, 2010)

ayaka_fan said:
			
		

> shito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


already did it, thanks anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 29, 2010)

K, just applied the fix ayaka posted and made a patch(er).
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmynenmhzwm

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## xdarkx (Jun 29, 2010)

Awesome, a new Taiko game.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone got the list what music are in this game?


----------



## Nobunaga (Jun 29, 2010)

its the first time i play this game it is pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i like the music


----------



## Chubaka (Jun 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> K, just applied the fix ayaka posted and made a patch(er).
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mgvqy5gzq5z


Thanks, man! But file name must be "cvn-ddd.nds"


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Thriller (not sung by mj tho) is on here haha
a naruto song also


----------



## Rosales (Jun 29, 2010)

It would appear even with the patch it gets the "Error 4" screen on DSTT.
It'd be cool if someone let me know when it gets fixed.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 29, 2010)

On CycloDS firmware B.3, with the patch that was posted, I can start the game, name myself, do the tutorial, but if I pick any of the main menu options it sends me back to the title screen and my data is erased.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rosales said:
			
		

> It would appear even with the patch it gets the "Error 4" screen on DSTT.
> It'd be cool if someone let me know when it gets fixed.



its fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




just not released


----------



## Rydian (Jun 29, 2010)

Chubaka said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops, you're right, fixed.
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mmynenmhzwm


----------



## Rosales (Jun 29, 2010)

Would you happen to have this fix ._.? And could you send it to me?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rosales said:
			
		

> Would you happen to have this fix ._.? And could you send it to me?



i do

it will be in my next release,we are calling this game Drum Drum, it is decided


----------



## tuddy666 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> K, just applied the fix ayaka posted and made a patch(er).
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?mgvqy5gzq5z


Patched and confirmed working (Wood R4 1.0.9) on this end. Managed to play through two songs on easy mode.

On that note, that Thriller cover is awesome.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 29, 2010)

tuddy666 said:
			
		

> On that note, that Thriller cover is awesome.



it is

DSTT now fixed

download from the thread

give the site a few mins ajust


----------



## Rosales (Jun 29, 2010)

Excuse me for being a fucking moron, but uh... what thread?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rosales said:
			
		

> Excuse me for being a fucking moron, but uh... what thread?



see signature

if u have a DSTT uve been missing out if u havnt seen my thread

Can also confirm link now live


----------



## Rosales (Jun 29, 2010)

But uh... I have to use YSmenu?
Isn't there a fix that DOESN'T require that?


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 29, 2010)

Rosales said:
			
		

> But uh... I have to use YSmenu?
> Isn't there a fix that DOESN'T require that?



how much of an idiot are you

YSMenu is DSTT firmware for R4

so the files also run on DSTT

just add them to TTMenu folder


----------



## Rosales (Jun 29, 2010)

Not really an idiot; this just isn't my field.
I just USE the damn thing; can't say I really understand it.


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 29, 2010)

So are any other cards having that whole going-back-to-the-menu thing happen other than the CycloDS?


----------



## Balee56 (Jun 29, 2010)

Patched and working on akaio 1.7.Played the MJ cover after that I got mohawk hair.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jun 29, 2010)

Work on cyclods firmware B3 with the hex edit.

I'm stuck after the boss battle with the possesed woman, i love the RPG style


----------



## Rubedo (Jun 29, 2010)

Erdnaxela said:
			
		

> Work on cyclods firmware B3 with the hex edit.
> 
> I'm stuck after the boss battle with the possesed woman, i love the RPG style



Um... elaborate on how you got it working?
I'm using B3 too and it sends me back to the title screen when I try to start.

Edit: Got it working. Seems that the batch file wasn't working right. I loaded the patch itself with xdeltaUI and it works fine now.


----------



## m3rox (Jun 29, 2010)

Hmm.. a Taiko no Tatsujin game with rpg elements.  So happy I begin taking Japanese courses this fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Will have to put this one on hold until I can understand enough of the language to really enjoy it.


----------



## acidonia (Jun 29, 2010)

Tried the patch all I get on my Super Card Ds one is a white screen any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## Fudge (Jun 29, 2010)

Yay! A new Taiko no Tatsujin game!


----------



## Rydian (Jun 29, 2010)

The first link I posted is incorrect, I posted the fixed link but I'll go edit it anyways.


----------



## IAmSancho (Jun 29, 2010)

I am loving the adventure mode, plays like an RPG. All you have to do is look at the map, look for the star and walk in that direction. Then find the boss in town and play against him. You can also buy upgrades that make your in game character stronger as well as serve as alt. costumes in the regular mode.


----------



## gimme_gimme (Jun 30, 2010)

hey does anyone have the same problem as me ?
the patched rom seems to be working perfectly on my EDGE cart, though there is ONE annoying glitch : All the sound effects (Drum sounds, DON's voice and menu sounds) are pitched down and played in slow motion. it's really weird, if anyone can help me out, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Jun 30, 2010)

I works perfectly on the AKAIO 1.7 (I tried it on AKAIO 1.5.. doest work.)
THANKS, Rydian


----------



## basher11 (Jun 30, 2010)

what type of game is this?


----------



## Eito (Jun 30, 2010)

Anything for R4 III upgrade? i tried using the patched rom alone and got Whitescreen.
Tried with YSMenu and i got load rom errcode=-4.
Then with Wood 1.05 for R4 clones and i get a Data error from the game.

I love Taiko No Tatsujin games, i hope we R4 clone users would be able to play it.


----------



## Gwozdz (Jun 30, 2010)

Does anyone notice that the song scrolling seems to lag a lot more then the previous two games? The game gets choppy just before it plays the sample music for each song. Could be just a bad rip; that and one of the songs freezes before play and requires a reboot.n Could also be a M3i zero need new firmware. 

Amazing game thou.


----------



## kimyom (Jun 30, 2010)

*/// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*

*How to play "Taiko no Tatsujin DS: Dororon! Yokai Daikessen!!" on your DSTT and R4*

1. Download *Patch.rar *and get a Patch.exe file from the RAR archive. 

2. Drag your ROM and drop it onto the Patch.exe. That's all.  

If you use DSTT, you may want to use the latest karnel *Unofficial DSTT Kernel_v117a13_rev09(JAP)*

Note: 
This path is not only for "Taiko no Tatsujin DS: Dororon! Yokai Daikessen!!". It's one of game to be patched by Universal Child's Play Patch.  

The file having the ".bak" extension is the backup copy of the original nds file.

*Credit to Rudolph. *


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jun 30, 2010)

Just wondering, has anyone found A Cruel Angel's Thesis? It's in every other Taiko, so far not in this one.

Might be hidden...

Also, what's the status of it working on SCDS2?


----------



## tortugon (Jun 30, 2010)

cant get it to work on akaio 1.7 only got dual white screen

any help please?


----------



## DoodleMaestro (Jun 30, 2010)

On EDGE, it has the strange problem of all the voices and sfx being reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.
The songs aren't, so it's playable, but... it's kinda creepy actually.

EDIT: even with three different patches, no dice.


----------



## gimme_gimme (Jun 30, 2010)

DoodleMaestro said:
			
		

> On EDGE, it has the strange problem of all the voices and sfx being reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.
> The songs aren't, so it's playable, but... it's kinda creepy actually.
> 
> EDIT: even with three different patches, no dice.



hey i got exactly the same problem, i've got a EDGE cart too, the game is playable but it's really annoying ...please let me know if you got any luck...i'll PM you if i find a solution to this.


----------



## VIIth (Jun 30, 2010)

DoodleMaestro said:
			
		

> On EDGE, it has the strange problem of all the voices and sfx being re...eally slo...ow.
> The songs aren't, so it's playable, but... it's kinda creepy actually.
> 
> EDIT: even with three different patches, no dice.



It is then related to the card. I hope it is not Hardware related...

I have an EDGE Card too, latest OS, and I have the same problem with it.
But it doesn't seems to affect any other card yet, so it is possible that it could be fixed with a OS update.

Let's hope to get a solution for this, but maybe buying the game is the better option.

...


----------



## Pong20302000 (Jun 30, 2010)

i like it how Supercard DStwo and DSTT / YSmenu can use the rom clean 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




good ol Drum Drum (thats what i call this game)


----------



## ShinRyouma (Jun 30, 2010)

I've been waiting for this game now I have to wait for EDGE to release a firmware update.


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 30, 2010)

I kinda hope EDGE will release the firmware update in around 2-3 days for this game. I mean, Don's voice is so annoying I can't concentrate!

Damn, AP these days are getting crueler, instead of not allowing us to play, it doesn't allow us to *enjoy* the game

Not that I blame them... games with AP are usually worth the money


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 30, 2010)

Are the ROM numbers messed up? On my site, it says that this is ROM #5051. Not that I'm complaining, but is there something I missed that attributes to this?


----------



## tortugon (Jun 30, 2010)

can anyone that get it working in ak2i pass me the firmware that you are using?


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Jun 30, 2010)

tortugon said:
			
		

> can anyone that get it working in ak2i pass me the firmware that you are using?


Use AKAIO 1.7 
Then use Rydians patch..... then name the rom cvn-ddd.nds 
When done it should work
I beat the whole story mode and it works perfectly


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Jun 30, 2010)

tortugon said:
			
		

> cant get it to work on akaio 1.7 only got dual white screen
> 
> any help please?



Did you use rydians patch??? When u patch it hte name should be cvn-ddd.nds, then it should patch it 
It works perectly on mine


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Jun 30, 2010)

DoodleMaestro said:
			
		

> On EDGE, it has the strange problem of all the voices and sfx being reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeally slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.
> The songs aren't, so it's playable, but... it's kinda creepy actually.
> 
> EDIT: even with three different patches, no dice.


Can you make a video and post on Youtube.. I wanna see how scary his voice is


----------



## Raestloz (Jun 30, 2010)

Kurossaki652 said:
			
		

> DoodleMaestro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to post a video on youtube, imagine a slow-heavy voice that was Don

Like those voice effects in slowed-down games


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Jun 30, 2010)

Raestloz said:
			
		

> Kurossaki652 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


................................... So... Creppy...


----------



## Rydian (Jun 30, 2010)

The first version of the patch I posted needed the rom named ddd, that was a typo (as it's supposed to be ttd), I've edited the post with the corrected version, as the instructions say, name your rom cvn-ttd.nds and the patcher will patch it.


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Jun 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The first version of the patch I posted needed the rom named ddd, that was a typo (as it's supposed to be ttd), I've edited the post with the corrected version, as the instructions say, name your rom cvn-ttd.nds and the patcher will patch it.


OOOOOPS...   Sorry........


----------



## Velgarde (Jun 30, 2010)

Anybody know how to get past the guards at the fourth town on the adventure mode?


----------



## tortugon (Jun 30, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> The first version of the patch I posted needed the rom named ddd, that was a typo (as it's supposed to be ttd), I've edited the post with the corrected version, as the instructions say, name your rom cvn-ttd.nds and the patcher will patch it.


i tried it and have the akaio 1.7 and doesn't work that was why i asked for your firm, it still giveme a dual white screen, i dont know i f it has to do but i use ak2i(legal) european dsi and a micro sdhc 4gb

edit: it was the micro sdhc -.-


----------



## G-Han (Jul 1, 2010)

Somehow, the game doesn't save my progress. I'm using a Cyclo DS with the patched version. 

Well, not that it _really _matters, as I'll leave for Tokyo next week. But anyone knows how to solve this?


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Jul 1, 2010)

Velgarde said:
			
		

> Anybody know how to get past the guards at the fourth town on the adventure mode?


U have to get the brass key...
First talk to everyone on that town then there will be a  star on ur map , go there and u should get the brass key by talking to this guy
U will get the brass key, go back to the town and go to the left and go up there should be a locked door, use ur brass key and it should open


----------



## Velgarde (Jul 1, 2010)

Kurossaki652 said:
			
		

> Velgarde said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, but I'm not quite understanding your explanation. Could you be more detailed on how to obtain this "key"?

Thanks.


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Jul 1, 2010)

Velgarde said:
			
		

> Kurossaki652 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U need a brass key to get in , go all the way to the left when you enter go up , there should be a guy in the room , you can't go through because you need to go through the door.. thats why u need the brass key!!!
So talk to everyone in that town... EVERYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!
Once you talk to everyone press the X button and  pick the first one , it should be the map, on the map there should be a star ( Thats where u should go)
Once you go the the next town (The town with the star on the map) Talk to everone , there should be a guy wearing a yellow robe thingy, talk to him, he will give the the brass key (U have to wear it to unlock the door)
Its optional but still do it anyway, talk to the guy on the top ( His head is shaped like a green tea cup) He requests a song , do the song!!
After, go to the town with the guards, go to where the locked door is, it should open if u are wearing it!!!!!!!
Now you should be inside!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alexandrina (Jul 1, 2010)

Chubaka said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but when i download it..it happens 2 be white screen even though i rename them from cvn-tdd.nds to cvn-ddnds..help me pls


----------



## Velgarde (Jul 1, 2010)

Velgarde said:
			
		

> Kurossaki652 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, so I've talked to everyone in the fourth town, but when I open up the map, the star is still placed on the location of the fourth town (where I am already at at the moment). I don't know what I am doing wrong.

EDIT// Found the town with the NPC that gives the key. This town was not marked on my map, took a bit of exploring to discover its location.


----------



## Inunah (Jul 1, 2010)

Just got the game on my R4... Amazed.

My initial thoughts:

1. Tutorial recycled from last 2 Taiko DS games is recycled.
2. OH MY GOD. The song right next to Choo Choo TRAIN is Melt by Hatsune Miku!
3. XD That Thriller cover sounds auto-tuned.
4. The first Orange-Yellow (Classical, possibly) song is...... Funny to me.
5. OH GOD, TOTORO. THE ADORABLENESS IS KILLING ME.
6. OH GOD, PONYO. I'VE BEEN KILLED BY CUTENESS AGAIN.
7. I have my difficulty on hard, but I easily got 98% on Ponyo and 96% on Totoro. (I know it's just because I win at these games, but still...)
8. Recycled menu layout is recycled.
9. Recycled menu theme is recycled.
10. Awesome game is awesome.


----------



## Nelle (Jul 1, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Just got the game on my R4... Amazed.


How did u manage to get it work on R4?
Ive got double white screen...


----------



## saitama (Jul 1, 2010)

Inunah said:
			
		

> Just got the game on my R4... Amazed.
> 
> My initial thoughts:
> 
> ...



Don't get cocky with #7.  It's incredibly simple to get 100% on all muzukashii songs.  Oni is the only challenging difficulty in Taiko.


----------



## LFF (Jul 1, 2010)

G-Han said:
			
		

> Somehow, the game doesn't save my progress. I'm using a Cyclo DS with the patched version.
> 
> Well, not that it _really _matters, as I'll leave for Tokyo next week. But anyone knows how to solve this?


in the main quest, saving is the fourth option down in the menu


----------



## MarioJR (Jul 1, 2010)

I have YSMenu on my original R4, I load this game, and I get two white screens... How can I fix that?


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Jul 2, 2010)

holy sh*t
*dusts off DS*


----------



## archangel18 (Jul 2, 2010)

AKAIO 1.7, AK2, DS Lite and also getting dual white screens T_T 

Tried patching, different DMA modes, different loaders...the ROM works fine on an emulator though. I s'pose will just have to wait till a new loader/firmware comes out?

The second Taiko no Tatsujin game was so addicting


----------



## minisuka92 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello, does anybody know how to make this game work on R4i gold? I tried patched versions, but always got an error screen


----------



## tmx1992 (Jul 2, 2010)

I need help in getting the game patched too! Always get stuck (Black screen) after entering the desired name. I'm using Acekard2i with Akaio 1.7. Help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. (:


----------



## beboy (Jul 2, 2010)

Same problem here, black screen after entering my name. (AKAIO 1.7, with hex patch)


----------



## MarioJR (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah well, I "fixed" my problem myself.
Actually, I just put Wood R4 instead of YSMenu.


----------



## beboy (Jul 3, 2010)

I finally manage to pass the tutorial on Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.7. The game just doesn't like SHDC cards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Game is playing fine on my old 2 GB SDcard.


----------



## zelgadis (Jul 3, 2010)

Im stuck on the northern hotsprings town in hokkaido ;_; snow lady...where is she!!??? haha

Edit: Never mind got past that and on last chapter :/


----------



## TooRU (Jul 3, 2010)

any knows how to run the taiko with this flashcard www.r4igold.cc ?? 
because to me when i enter the game it's give it to me dual white screen 

and with AKAIO 1.5 for r4 clones..
give me black screen up screen and in the touch screen i got a blue square with a japanese message (i dont know what it is :S )

thanks in advance!


----------



## karmasore (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm also having problems with dual white screens after loading the game on a DS Lite, acekard 2 running 1.7 on it.  I've patched it etc.    Any help ?


----------



## archangel18 (Jul 4, 2010)

got rid of dual white screens once i switched back to my old micro sd (non-sdhc) as well...


----------



## tmx1992 (Jul 5, 2010)

Acekard2i/Akaio 1.7/Kingston 8Gb SDHC/NDSLite needing help!! Dual white screens now.


----------



## zelgadis (Jul 5, 2010)

Just make sure your firmware is up to date and you have the newest data libs as well. If that doesnt work and trying diferent menus....try a micro sd card instead of an sdhd as this seems to be helping people.


----------



## czekers (Jul 5, 2010)

After choosing one of the options in main menu game goes back to start screen.
Original R4 with R4 Wood.


----------



## zelgadis (Jul 5, 2010)

I would read up on your cards wiki if the game works as a clean rom or patched only, as that will make a huge difference as well.


----------



## Gorecorpse (Jul 6, 2010)

A little feedback here: Taiko now working on my DSTT with YSMenu using a clean rom.

Just used the DSTT-Unofficial-Firmware provided by Pong20302000 in his thread:
http://gbatemp.net/t218024-updated-ysmenu-...dat-infolib-dat

Thank you a lot!

However, in my first try I used the EXT-INFO-SAV files he provided and the card didn't boot. Go figure... Don't know what happened.


----------



## saitama (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm using AKAIO 1.7 with a 4GB SDHC and it's been working completely fine for me since day one...


----------



## Gollgagh (Jul 7, 2010)

I seem to be stuck in the fifth mission right after you beat the youkai lady at ?????(osore yama?)

I know I'm supposed to go north, but I can't figure out how to get the dude out of the way.



			
				QUOTE("the dude that's in the way") said:
			
		

> ?????????
> ????????????????
> 
> ???????????
> ...



do I need to wear a specific costume combination or maybe a specific drum or something?



edit: hahaha you're supposed to wear her hair. okay


----------



## blubbermarble (Jul 10, 2010)

it does not work on R4 Ultra

when the first time i bought the ds on feb 2010, the shopkeeper also bundled with r4 ultra.


----------



## saitama (Jul 12, 2010)

blubbermarble said:
			
		

> it does not work on R4 Ultra
> 
> when the first time i bought the ds on feb 2010, the shopkeeper also bundled with r4 ultra.



It would have been better had the shop keeper kept the R4 Ultra and gave you $1.00 off


----------



## Raestloz (Jul 15, 2010)

Any news about that horrid voice slowdown on EDGE?


----------



## Tamalol (Jul 29, 2010)

ui


----------



## Ta-Razel (Aug 1, 2010)

Anyone got sure-fire Cyclo Fix


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Aug 1, 2010)

saitama said:
			
		

> blubbermarble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*chortle*


----------



## knite0 (Sep 14, 2010)

kimyom said:
			
		

> */// THE UNIVERSAL CHILD'S PLAY PATCH WAS UPDATED!! ///*
> 
> *How to play "Taiko no Tatsujin DS: Dororon! Yokai Daikessen!!" on your DSTT and R4*
> 
> ...



can you reupload the patch please?


----------



## ccc123 (Sep 26, 2010)

any help would be appreciated but I am also still having it load as dual white screen immediately upon loading the game.

I am using AKAIO 1.7.1 and both unpatched/patched games freeze exactly the same.


----------



## LeticiaMarchette (Feb 23, 2012)

zelgadis said:


> Im stuck on the northern hotsprings town in hokkaido ;_; snow lady...where is she!!??? haha
> 
> Edit: Never mind got past that and on last chapter :/


I'm stuck there too, how did you pass?


----------



## LeticiaMarchette (Feb 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## kosterix (Aug 13, 2020)

Anyone has this been translated? I don't understand most of it.
Thanks.


----------

